# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Y a-t-il maltraitance

## Animaletâme

Bonsoir aux membres du forum. J'espère être dans la bonne partie de Rescue.

Je ne suis pas pour dénoncer dès qu'un chien n'est pas traité comme un roi ou qu'il vit dehors. Chaque situation est différente.

Cependant, comment savoir s'il y a maltraitance quand seul l'état de l'animal (son poids) est pris en compte ?? Qui prévenir ?

Est-ce que c'est normal de laisser des chiens qui vivent dans un tout  petit bout de jardin se faire taper, engueuler ? Se bouffer violemment ?  Se blessent entre eux suite à cette baston ignoble qui a duré plus  d'une heure et entendre l'un d'eux gémir de douleur pour re-entendre les  autres se jeté sur lui ou elle ?

Ne puis-je vraiment rien faire ? conditions de vie immondes mais pas de maltraitance parce qu'ils sont bien en état ?

Ca devient invivable de les entendre risquer s'entre-tuer à chaque baston archi violente quand ils ne sont pas attachés.
Entendre les propriétaires leur gueuler ou hurler dessus pour x ou y raison.

Merci de m'avoir lu et merci pour eux.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue Animaletâme,
Vous pouvez contacter les associations de protection animale de votre secteur, pour le leur signaler, voir avec elles ce qu'il est possible  de faire en fonction de la situation,  certaines même petites ont un service d'enquête dédiée à la maltraitance animale, les grandes associations en ont un.

Je vous joins quelques liens :
https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F31859
https://www.secondechance.org/refuge/recherche
https://www.30millionsdamis.fr/actua...illions-damis/
https://www.animal-cross.org/s-o-s-m...ce-dun-animal/
https://www.la-spa.fr/faq-je-veux-si...n-particulier/

Bon courage, ça peut être moins simple et plus long qu'on ne le souhaiterait.

----------


## LANCASTER

Bonjour, j'ai fait appel à l'ASSOCIATION BRIGITTE BARDOT car cette association est véritablement très réactive. Cela se passait l'année dernière en Avril 2021 pour celles et ceux qui se souviennent il s'agissait d'une brebis(ou mouton) car il y avait tellement de toison qu'on ne voyait plus que ses yeux et un poney, eh bien quelques jours après avoir pris contact avec eux une bénévole venait sur site prendre des photos etc.... et 1 semaine après les deux animaux étaient sauvés par eux.

Voilà tout ce que je peux dire, prenez contact avec eux, ils sont SUPER

----------


## Animaletâme

Bonjour. Je vous remercie pour les liens. Malheureusement par chez moi, peu d'associations présentes et toutes débordées.
J'ai contacté une asso il y a environ 4 mois, mais une seule personne pour tout le département donc le signalement est bien pris en compte mais ne savent pas quand la personne pourra y aller. J'ai repris contact avec eux début janvier, toujours pas pu venir constater.

Sur les deux spa, l'une m'a dit que les chiens sont en état (bon poids) donc pas de maltraitance c'est le seul critère pour eux! Vu sa mauvaise réputation je ne suis pas étonnée. 
J'aurais dû contacter la "bonne" directement, c'est chose faite. J'ai envoyé un mail et je compte appeler si pas de réponse demain.

Je vais voir du côté de l'association Brigitte Bardot merci à vous deux. Ainsi que du côté de 30 millions d'amis sait-on jamais.

----------


## GADYNETTE

surtout, tenez nous au courant de vos démarche !!!!

----------


## Animaletâme

Bonjour, pour le moment ça n'a pas beaucoup bougé et j'ai peu d'espoir. 

-  Police municipale prévenue : le problème des animaux ne semblent pas  concerner le monsieur et il a clairement sous-entendu que j'exagérais  sur les faits (des chiens qui jouent, ça fait du bruit mais rien de  grave. Non ils ne jouaient pas du tout du tout).
Pour que ce soit  considéré comme nuisance sonore et qu'il intervienne concrètement, il  faudrait que plusieurs voisins se plaignent. Or je suis la seule à agir.  Il a quand même indiqué qu'il tournerait dans le coin et verrait s'il  peut faire quelque chose.

- L'autre spa m'a répondu (mail) : si  je veux rester anonyme je dois faire un signalement par courrier à la  DDCSPP, service hygiène des animaux. Eux n'interviendront que si la  Police les contacte pour porter plainte Je n'ai pas compris leur réponse  !? 

- La Fondation Brigitte Bardot n'a personne dans mon département.

-  30 millions d'amis m'a demandé tous les détails, avec adresse exacte et  plan, avec si possible des photos (je n'ai pas) et ils verront si un  enquêteur bénévole peut agir dans mon département ou pas. Je n'ai pas eu  de confirmation pour le moment.

-Prise de contact avec la Fondation Stéphane Lamart. Je ne suis pas à ça près.
On  me demande photos, vidéos etc. Je leur ai expliqué que je n'avais rien  de tout ça puisque les chiens sont cachés à la vue des gens, j'attends  leur réponse...

J'ai bien peur qu'à part subir les aboiements et bagarres, personne n'intervienne vraiment. Je ne lâche pas ceci dit  :Smile: 
Vu  comment les chiens sont traités, je ne suis pas sûre qu'ils aient une  niche où se mettre au chaud avec couverture... cela fait plusieurs jours  qu'on se tape un froid glacial (hier pas dépassé les 0 degré, pas de  soleil, un ptit vent bien froid).

----------


## GADYNETTE

J'espère du fond du coeur qu'une association va se rendre sur place...courage, tenez nous au courant

----------


## INCALINE

Si pas possible de prendre des photos (avec l'aide de voisins? en montant en hauteur?...), peut-être que vous pouvez enregistrer, les cris et les paroles des maîtres, les aboiements et les bruits lors des bagarres?

----------


## Animaletâme

Bonsoir. Je peux essayer d'enregistrer les cris et pleurs des chiens à  l'occasion, oui. Je ne suis pas sûre que ça passe et d'y arriver quand  ça arriver, ça vaut le coup d'essayer. 

L'association 30 millions d'amis m'a répondu, il n'y a pas non plus d'enquêteur bénévole dans le département.
Toujours  pas de réponse de la Fondation Stéphane Lamart. J'ai appelé et on m'a  dit que les mails peuvent être long et la personne ne savait pas me dire  si une enquêteur bénévole est dans mon département ou non. C'était une  remplaçante.

Au cas où j'ai contacté la Fondation Assistance aux  Animaux. Mon intuition me disait que ça ne servait à rien et oui c'était  inutile.
J'ai eu une personne plutôt désagréable au téléphone qui  m'a dit qu'il n'était pas question de faire déplacer un enquêteur pour  de simple "peut-être" (pas de preuve vu que pas de photos). Peu importe  mes arguments, pour elle j'exagérais et sans preuve il n'y a aucune  maltraitance dans les informations que je lui ai fournies.

Je me  retrouve donc au point de départ, c'est-à-dire qu'il semble qu'il n'y  ait rien à faire pour ces chiens. Je compte pour l'autre association de  mon département pour se déplacer bientôt. Je croise les doigts.
Merci.

----------

